# Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket



## Fränki (6. September 2017)

Ein Bericht über unser Angelwochenende auf Hiddensee.

Lange geplant und nun endlich war es so weit - unser Angelwochenende auf Hiddensee. Mit dabei: ein Nichtangler, ein Angler, der als Kind das letzte Mal geangelt hat und ich ein begeisterter Norwegenangler. Gebucht hatten wir ein Gesamtpaket bei Ralf Siebler - "Ostseeangeln Hiddensee". Bootstransfer von Schaprode zur Unterkunft auf Hiddensee und zurück, Unterkunft mit Frühstück, einen ganztägigen Ausflug zum Dorsch- und Plattfischangeln, einen 4-stündigen Ausflug Hecht und Barsch im Bodden (kurz um die Ecke), 2 Leihangeln für die beiden Mitstreiter und Wattwürmer für die Plattfischangelei. Nach Anreise in Schaprode fuhren wir direkt zum Hafen, um dort unser Auto für die 3 Tage stehen zu lassen, da Hiddensee eine autofreie Insel ist. Parkgebühr 3 €/Tag, also sehr günstig. Dann unseren Gastgeber und Angelguide angerufen: "Wir sind angekommen". In der Zwischenzeit wollten wir uns beim Hafenmeister die Angelkarten für die Küste kaufen. Einer der Herren sagte uns, dass das Internet nicht funktioniert, ein zweiter Herr (etwas grauhaarig, wohl der eigentliche Hafenmeister) sagte nur "... auch wenn es ginge, jetzt sowieso nicht. Angelkarten von 7 - 9 Uhr..." Unser erster Eindruck: echt Sch.... . Wir hätten also am nächsten frühen Morgen wieder per Fähre nach Schaprode müssen, um dann den Angelschein zu bekommen um dann verspätet den Tag beginnen zu können. Irgendwo hat man hier wohl die Marktwirtschaft verschlafen. Aber gut, unser Gastgeber Ralf Siebler besorgte uns dann die Angelkarten (die Touristenfischereischeine hatte ich für die beiden Nichtangler schon im Vorfeld beim hiesigen Amt besorgt). Jedenfalls wurden wir herzlichst vom Ralf und seinem Vater begrüßt (die Chemie stimmte auf Anhieb) und es ging los zur Insel Hiddensee. Dort angekommen ging es per 5-minütigem Fußweg mit 2 Handwagen voller Gepäck und Getränke zur Unterkunft - ausgebaute Ferienwohnung im Haus des Vermieters und alles tip top sauber und ordentlich. Bettwäsche und Hand-und Badetücher incl. Für das Frühstück hatten wir 5 € pro Person/Tag vereinbart. Wir dachten nur, dass man bei 5 Euro nicht viel erwarten kann, aber der Kühlschrank war proppenvoll gefüllt mit Wurst, Käse, Marmelade, Butter, Eier, Würstchen und Tüte Kaffee, sowie 1 Toastbrot und 1 Mischbrot. Es war so angedacht, dass wir unsere Marschverpflegung für unterwegs auch noch fertig machen konnten. Gereicht hätte alles noch für´s Abendbrot.
Am ersten Abend grillten wir unser mitgebrachtes Fleisch (Grill ist dort vorhanden) und versammelten uns dann beim Bierchen und Schnäpschen im gemeinsamen Partyraum (im Promilleweg), um Gastgeberfamilie kennenzulernen und um zu besprechen, wie der Ablauf der nächsten beiden Tage sein wird. Wir hatten dann am nächsten Morgen die Möglichkeit mit unserem Gastgeber Ralf gemeinsam im Frühstücksraum zu sitzen frühstücken und Stullen schmieren. Pünktlich um 8 Uhr ging es dann los. Etwas über 1 Stunde mit dem Boot zu den Hotspots für Dorsch und Plattfisch. Angekommen, schnell die Angeln zu Wasser lassen... . Und dann ging es los. Während meine Mitstreiter bereits die ersten durchschnittlichen Dorsche im Boot einquartiert hatten, bekam mich selbst die Übelkeit mehr und mehr. Das erste Mal seekrank, aber gleich so stark, dass ich bereits nach wenigen Minuten die Angel einzog und nichts mehr ging, außer Fische füttern. Die beiden anderen Mitstreiter machten ihr Ding, fingen ihre Dorsche, auch mal eine Makrele und nen Plattfisch, während Ralf seine Einweisung hinter sich hatte und für die beiden Anderen als Guide zu jeder Zeit zur Stelle war, aber trotzdem noch die Zeit fand für mich einige Plattfische zu fangen (ich hatte ihm gesagt, dass der Plattfisch mein Lieblingsfisch sei). Ich hoffte nur, dass nicht meinetwegen der Angeltag abgebrochen wird, aber dann nach 5/6 Stunden waren meine beiden Freunde dann auch etwas angeschlagen und wir traten die Heimfahrt zum Hafen an. 
Dann ist eigentlich angesagt: Fische filetieren, vakuumieren und einfrieren. Aber nein, wir mussten uns um nichts kümmern - ein besonderer Service von Ralf, sich auch um die gefangenen Fische zu kümmern. So hatten wir dann Zeit, um uns "um uns" zu kümmern und konnten noch schön wandern... und so.

Nächster Tag: gemeinsames Frühstück, Boddenangeln diesmal leider nur paar maaßige Barsche, aber das Wetter war wohl zu schön für die Fische. Die waren ganz vorsichtig/zaghaft. Wir probierten mehrere eigentlich fängige Stellen aus, aber es passierte nicht mehr viel. Aber so ist es nun mal mit der Angelei. Ralf war es unangenehm, dass kein Hecht mit ins Boot wollte. Und so fuhren wir nach mehr als 4 Stunden mit einigen schönen Barschen wieder zurück in den Hafen. Ralf und sein Kumpel Nick versorgten wie am Vortag die Fische und wir bereiteten uns auf die Heimfahrt vor - Sachen packen und Ordnung schaffen.

Dann wurden wir wieder mit dem Boot nach Schaprode gebracht und die Heimreise begann.

Fazit: Wir haben bei Ralf ein ganz tolles Wochenende verbracht. Im Gesamtpaket wurde an alles gedacht und darüber hinaus. Wir fanden dort fantastische Gastgeber - Ralf, ein ruhiger sehr sympathischer, sehr hilfsbereiter Angelguide, der uns mehr Fisch mit gab, als wir eigentlich angelten - Plattfische und "ich hab euch noch einen Hecht eingepackt", der für jeden ein offenes Ohr hat, der sich den Angelbedürfnissen anpasst, der eine Vielzahl von Angelequipment immer an Bord hat - einfach ein Mensch vom Feinsten. Sein Vater: ein fantastischer Mensch, der alle bei Laune hält, mit dem man auch gerne mal ein Bierchen trinken kann #g Die Mutter|engel:: die gute Fee des Hauses, die ganz unauffällig für alle innerhäuslichen Dinge zuständig ist.

Alles in allem:m: Wir waren eine große Familie und wir möchten euch danken für das tolle Wochenende. 

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass ich vor der Buchung einige Preisangebote einholte und muss sagen, dass bei Ralf Siebler "Ostseeangeln-Hiddensee" das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sehr, sehr gut ist. Wir haben für unser Geld sehr viel Leistung bekommen. Und nicht nur das, wir haben uns als Freunde gefühlt.

Ralf, wir kommen wieder, wenn wir dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket*

Toller Bericht - DANKE!!! 


Jetzt noch ein paar Fotos zur Garnitur, dann ists sogar nicht nur toll, sondern erstklassig!! ;;-)


----------



## offense80 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket*

Klasse Bericht, sehr bildlich und kurzweilig geschrieben. #6


----------



## Fränki (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket*

Hallo Thomas,

 schön dass dir der Bericht gefällt. Sicherlich habe ich noch so einiges vergessen. Ich selbst hatte meine Kamera nicht dabei nur altes Handy, und so hoffe ich dass einer meiner Mitstreiter paar gute Fotos gemacht hat. Ist noch nicht ausgewertet. Würde ich aber gerne nachreichen.

 Ergänzend zu meinem Bericht noch: wir waren in Neuendorf auf Hiddensee - 5 Minuten zur offenen See mit schmalem, aber lang gezogenem Sandstrand, Dünen, im Wasser 2-3 Meter Steine (große Kiesel), ansonsten Sand. Also gut zum Baden und Relaxen. Dort lassen sich im ufernahen Bereich im Herbst gut Plattfische fangen. Zur anderen Seite in noch kürzerer Distanz ist der Bodden. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und Fahrradverleih (5 €/Tag, also preiswert) sind vorhanden. Bootsverleih ebenso auch vom Gastgeber.

 Ein verschlafenes aber wunderschönes Fleckchen Erde ohne Motorengeräusch, ohne Hundegebell (nichts gegen Hunde, aber alles zu seiner Zeit), also diese Stille empfand ich als sensationell.

 Da ich von meinen Norwegenfahrten doch recht verwöhnt bin, hatte ich so meine Zweifel. Aber irgendwann packt man Norwegen nicht mehr, dann habe ich trotzdem ein lohnendes wunderbares Ziel, oder auch als Kurz- oder Wochenendtour für zwischendurch, wenn einem das Angelfieber packt.

 Falls jemand Fragen dazu hat, dann traut euch.

 Gruß Frank


----------



## Amerika1110 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket*

Hey Fränki, mal was anderes und klingt ja auch ganz gut, denn so ein Service ist an der Ostsee heutzutage keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr.
 Wenn wir das mit dem Fischeputzen auch noch unseren norwegischen Vermietern beigebracht bekämen, wäre es dort "kaum noch auszuhalten".
 Beste Grüße
 Ralf


----------



## Fränki (7. September 2017)

*AW: Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket*

Ja Ralf, ist wirklich super. Mal sehen, ob wir im Oktober noch mal kurz zum Plattfischangeln hinfahren. Diesen Service von unserem Guide Ralf, die Fische fix und fertig zu versorgen, den bekommen wir auf der Insel in Norge wohl eher nicht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket*

Moin Fränki, #h

Wirklich ein toller Bericht und zugleich eine Lobeshymne auf den Gastgeber! Spitze!!!
Vor vielen Jahren (1982) habe ich mal in Neuendorf den Barschreichsten Tag meines Lebens erlebt.
Es war August und geangelt habe ich mit einer Wurfrute mit Durchlaufblei und halben Tauwurm. Rechts um den Hafen bis an die Fahrrinne gegangen (in Badehose) und dann über die Fahrrinne geworfen und langsam zupfend eingeholt, :m:m:m
Heute hat diese Montage (abgewandelt) amerikanische Namen! |rolleyes
Aber egal. Versuchs mal so beim nächsten mal. #6

TL und LG
Rolf  #h


----------



## Fränki (9. September 2017)

*AW: Ostseeangeln vor Hiddensee als Gesamtpaket*

Hallo Rolf,

 das ist aber schon sehr lange her mit dem "Barschangeln". Das nächste Mal dort oben werde ich sicherlich verschiedene Methoden ausprobieren - z. B. auch Köderfisch-Angelei #:mit Tobis oder so. Beim Blinkern auf dem Bodden hat sich viel Seegras mit eingehängt. Aber am meisten interessiert mich natürlich die Plattfischangelei - Brandungsangeln. Und es soll auch sehr gute Hotspots für die Meerforellen geben :a- natürlich vom Boot aus. Herbergsvater Günter kennt diese Stellen#y|smash:. Ich bleib da am Ball.

 Bis dann und allen ein schönes Wochenende.

 Frank#h


----------

